# Long Time Sufferer Finds Relief



## elizareed75 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I am new to the group. I notice that a lot of people have IBS/GERD diagnosis. This is surprising to me since this is a topic very few people are willing to speak openly about.

My Story: I was in a car accident in 2001 that totally rearranged my internal organs and caused many other health conditions. The accident was in West Virginia. Since the accident and recovery in 2001-2002, I have been on MANY different types of medication. I have also been seen by many different doctors and specialists. Which included having hemorrhoid removal surgery. (believe me that was not fun 2 months of pain to endure two more months of painful recovery ughhh).

Until finally I said ENOUGH. I finally researched, talk to my doctor and specialists and found that what I needed was not more medicine with unpronounceable ingredients and unknown side effects. What I needed was to change my eating habits and what I put into my body.

So I ordered TasteOfHome and learned different ways to cook the foods that I loved. So I did not have to give up eating (and I LOVE to eat).

Two years ago my youngest daughter, companion and self moved to Florida. The wonderful sunny weather lifted my mood enough for me to start getting out more. But it did not stop the constant pain from constipations and excessive acid reflux (that was diagnosed as GERD years before). So now my newest doctors have put me on a Miralax/stool softener regime. But I really want to get away from medicine.

Currently I take 4 blood pressure medications because I have severe hypertension (B/P runs about 210/165 which is finally down), stomach medicine, acid medicine, stool softeners, B12 and iron supplements (for anemia), and pain medicine.

I have recently heard of this new company that is suppose to have natural and organic capsules, electrolyte drinks and many other alternatives to help combat many diseases and disorders. I am looking forward to when these are available so that I can try them.

What I would like to know is: has anyone tried natural and organic remedies and how did it work for you? If you have please contact me by email ([email protected]) or call/text 352-301-6735 (ask for Elizabeth). Thanks!


----------

